# first, next, last



## drei_lengua

Cześć,

How would one translate the following sentences?


I ordered potatoes the last time I was at this restaurant.
I ordered potatoes the first time I was at this restaurant.
I will order potatoes the next time I come to this restaurant.
I will not order potatoes this time.  I will order them some other time I come to this restaurant.
Dziękuję,
Drei


----------



## arturolczykowski

Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji ostatnim razem zamowilem ziemniaki.
Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji po raz pierwszy zamowilem ziemniaki.
Kiedy przyjde do tej restauracji nastepnym razem zamowie ziemniaki. 
Tym razem nie zamowie ziemniakow. Zamowie je kiedy przyjde do tej restauracji kiedy indziej.


----------



## Thomas1

I'm adding Polish diacritical marks:


arturolczykowski said:


> Kiedy byłem w tej restauracji ostatnim razem zamówiłem ziemniaki.
> Kiedy byłem w tej restauracji po raz pierwszy zamówiłem ziemniaki.
> Kiedy przyjdę do tej restauracji następnym razem zamówię ziemniaki.
> Tym razem nie zamówię ziemniaków. Zamówię je kiedy przyjdę do tej restauracji kiedy indziej.


To me the last sentence, although a good translation, doesn't sound very good in Polish, I'd say:
_Tym razem nie wezmę ziemniaków, ale zamówię je jak będę tu następnym razem._


Tom


----------



## Scipio

arturolczykowski said:


> Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji po raz pierwszy zamowilem ziemniaki.


 
This sentence is not about having potatoes first time in life, but having them first time in this restaurant.
[Nie chodzi o to ze zamowiles ziemniaki pierwszy raz w zyciu tylko pierwszy raz w tej restauracji.]

*So:* Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji, za pierwszym razem zamowilem ziemniaki.

Or use commas... [Albo uzywajcie przecinki...]

Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji po raz pierwszy, zamowilem ziemniaki.


----------



## Thomas1

Scipio said:


> This sentence is not about having potatoes first time in life, but having them first time in this restaurant.
> [Nie chodzi o to ze zamowiles ziemniaki pierwszy raz w zyciu tylko pierwszy raz w tej restauracji.]
> 
> *So:* Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji, za pierwszym razem zamowilem ziemniaki.
> 
> Or use commas... [Albo uzywajcie przecinki...]
> 
> Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji po raz pierwszy, zamowilem ziemniaki.


Scipio welcome to the forums, 

I think from the context it is clear that the thing is about being first time in the restaurant and not ordering them for the first time. Anyway, your suggestion about a comma is very apt here.
I'd, nonetheless, add one in the sentence which you think says that someone oredered them for the first time:
_Kiedy byłem w tej restauracji, po raz pierwszy zamówiłem ziemniaki._

You could also say:
_Kiedy byłem w tej restauracji pierwszy raz zamówiłem ziemniaki._
Inserting a comma where necessary.

Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

> Tym razem nie zamówię ziemniaków. Zamówię je kiedy przyjdę do tej restauracji kiedy indziej.
> 
> 
> To me the last sentence, although a good translation, doesn't sound very good in Polish, I'd say:
> _Tym razem nie wezmę ziemniaków, ale zamówię je jak będę tu następnym razem._
> 
> 
> Tom


Zgadzam się, że to zdanie nie brzmi najlepiej. Potraktowałem jednak każde zdanie jako osobną wypowiedź i dlatego musiałem użyć w nim wyrażenia "ta restauracja" ( zamówić ziemniaki można przecież nie tylko w restauracji). Twoje tłumaczenie brzmi  o niebo lepiej, ale potraktowane jako samodzielne zdanie nie mówi nam gdzie to miało miejsce. Ponadto użycie słowa "tu" sugeruje, że akcja dzieje się w restauracji, pubie czy innym "barze mlecznym"   zdanie oryginane (jeśli dobrze je odczytuję) można też rozumieć jako wypowiedź np. w drodze do restauracji i wtedy użycie "tu" byłoby  błędem.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Scipio said:


> This sentence is not about having potatoes first time in life, but having them first time in this restaurant.
> [Nie chodzi o to ze zamowiles ziemniaki pierwszy raz w zyciu tylko pierwszy raz w tej restauracji.]
> 
> *So:* Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji, za pierwszym razem zamowilem ziemniaki.
> 
> Or use commas... [Albo uzywajcie przecinki...]
> 
> Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji po raz pierwszy, zamowilem ziemniaki.




Raczej nikt z "nativów" tego tak nie odczyta   ale twoja wskazówka dotycząca używania przecinków jest cenna. Dziękuję. 

Ps. Poprawną formą jest "używajcie przecinków".

"Kiedy bylem w tej restauracji, za pierwszym razem zamowilem ziemniaki."

To zdanie nie brzmi najlepiej. Twoja druga propozycja, ta z przecinkiem, jest za to doskonała. 

artur


----------



## Thomas1

arturolczykowski said:


> Zgadzam się, że to zdanie nie brzmi najlepiej. Potraktowałem jednak każde zdanie jako osobną wypowiedź i dlatego musiałem użyć w nim wyrażenia "ta restauracja" ( zamówić ziemniaki można przecież nie tylko w restauracji). Twoje tłumaczenie brzmi o niebo lepiej, ale potraktowane jako samodzielne zdanie nie mówi nam gdzie to miało miejsce. Ponadto użycie słowa "tu" sugeruje, że akcja dzieje się w restauracji, pubie czy innym "barze mlecznym"  zdanie oryginane (jeśli dobrze je odczytuję) można też rozumieć jako wypowiedź np. w drodze do restauracji i wtedy użycie "tu" byłoby błędem.


Jasne.  Tu sprawę rozwiązuje kontekst, którego Drei nie podał.  Można wtedy posłużyć się zaimkiem _tam_.
_Tym razem nie wezmę ziemniaków, ale zamówię je jak będę tam następnym razem._


Zastanawiam się czy _tu_ byłoby na miejscu w takim oto kontekście (rozmowa mogłaby się toczyć gdzie indziej):
Wyobraź sobie, że rozmawiamy o dwóch restauracjach w których obiadowaliśmy. Powiedzmy, że pierwsza nazywa się „Złota kaczka”, a druga „Zielona gęś”.
A: Gdzie idziemy dziś na obiad?
T: Może do Złotej kaczki?
A: Ok., w gęsi podali mi ostatnio żylastą i niedopieczoną tak jak chciałem dziczyznę, obsługa też pozostawiała wiele do życzenia, musiałem czekać godzinę na przystawki! Dziś mam ochotę na coś dobrego, więc chodźmy do kaczki.
T: Jeszcze nigdy nie zawiedliśmy się na tej restauracji tu zawsze klient jest najważniejszy w przeciwieństwie do gęsi, gdzie nie szanują gości. 


Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

Sounds good.

Jedyna moja wątpliwośc to: "niedopieczoną tak jak chciałem dziczyznę". Brzmi jakbyś taką właśnie zamawiał. Może lepiej "nie tak dopieczoną jak chciałem dziczyznę"?


----------



## Thomas1

Cenna uwaga, dzięki. 
nie dopieczony
Napisałbym łącznie _niedopieczony _ponieważ jest to odprzymiotnikowa forma przymiotnika, utworzona na bazie_ pieczony_, która faktycznie jest możliwa, ale wtedy rzeczywiście wyglądałoby na to, że chciałem _niedopieczoną dziczyznę_.
Po szybkim sprawdzeniu w słowniku jest coś jeszcze: mamy tu imiesłów przymiotnikowy bierny z którym partykułę _nie_ piszemy oddzielnie w zależności od znaczenia. W pierwszym przypadku jest tak jak powiedziałem.
W drugim, i tu masz rację, znaczenie, które tutaj mamy, jest czasownikowe--mamy tu na myśli stan oraz nie zakończoną czynność pieczenia, więc pisownia powinna być oddzielna.

Więc zdanie może wyglądac w następujący sposób:
...w gęsi podali mi ostatnio żylastą i nie dopieczoną tak jak chciałem dziczyznę...
Niemniej jednak, aby uniknąć wszelkich niejasności i dwuznaczności jakie samo zdanie może wywoływać (zwłaszcza w mowie), możemy zastosowac Twoją werję, która klarownie przedstawia to co zamierzałem. 


Kurcze pieczone, chyba przerzucę się na wołowinę. 


Tomek


----------



## Marga H

Nie sądzicie , że kontekst, którego Drei nie podał, to po prostu jakieś ćwiczenia z podręcznika do języka polskiego?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Oczywiście, że to jakieś ćwiczenia podręcznikowe, ale wiesz, my lubimy się zagłębić i tak pogdybać troszeczkę... jest wtedy o wiele ciekawiej


----------



## arturolczykowski

No to dołóżmy Tomku jeszcze coś, co wzmoże twoją awersję do drobiu 

Napisałeś:" ...w gęsi podali mi ostatnio żylastą i nie dopieczoną tak jak chciałem dziczyznę..."

Jeśli nie zastosujesz się do pisania nazw własnych z wielkiej litery otrzymasz gęś nadziewaną żylastą i niedopieczoną dziczyzną. Smacznego 

Ponadto, powinno być "Złota Kaczka" i "Zielona Gęś". 

Ale skończmy na tym, jeszcze przejdziesz na wegetarianizm...


----------



## Thomas1

arturolczykowski said:


> Oczywiście, że to jakieś ćwiczenia podręcznikowe, ale wiesz, my lubimy się zagłębić i tak pogdybać troszeczkę... jest wtedy o wiele ciekawiej


Gdyby nie post Artura, do dziś nie wiedziałbym, że literalnie chciałem niedopieczone pieczyste. 



arturolczykowski said:


> No to dołóżmy Tomku jeszcze coś, co wzmoże twoją awersję do drobiu
> 
> Napisałeś:" ...w gęsi podali mi ostatnio żylastą i nie dopieczoną tak jak chciałem dziczyznę..."
> 
> Jeśli nie zastosujesz się do pisania nazw własnych z wielkiej litery otrzymasz gęś nadziewaną żylastą i niedopieczoną dziczyzną. Smacznego
> 
> Ponadto, powinno być "Złota Kaczka" i "Zielona Gęś".
> 
> Ale skończmy na tym, jeszcze przejdziesz na wegetarianizm...


 
Muszę przyznać, że w momencie pisania tego postu, pojawiła się u mnie myśl, że ktoś może zaoponować użycie małych liter w nazwach własnych. Niemniej jednak, nie poprawiłem tego celowo ponieważ w niektórych sytuacjach możliwe jest stosowanie małych/dużych liter zgodnie z indywidualnym upodobaniem autora (chętnie podam źródło, jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany). Nazwy zostały wymyślone przeze mnie i taką pisownię sobie przyjąłem (z bliżej nieokreślonego powodu) i jeśli przyjrzysz się niektórym lokalom w Warszawie to zobaczysz, że są i takie, których nazwy pisane są małą literą.

Zgadzam się, jednak, że ogólnie nazwy własne winno się pisać wielkimi literami, więc żeby nie wprowadzać nikogo w niepotrzebne zakłopotanie jak najbardziej Zielona Gęś i Złota Kaczka.


Co do wprowadzenia cudzysłowu to mam spore wątpliwości czy jest on tutaj rzeczywiście potrzebny, możesz rozwinąć tą myśl?


Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

Mój błąd. Nie chodziło mi o wprowadzenie cudzysłowu, ale o pokazanie,że nazwy te powinny być pisane z wiekiej litery. To był mój sposób na podkreślenie o jakie wyrażenia mi chodzi. Nie wiem czy do końca właściwy.


----------

